# For anyone that wants to use a spreadsheet logbook for starting strength.....



## want to be big (Dec 22, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmWyzQPqnP1wcGxsU1FwNlpITmFBcUZGcHBESXVfSkE&hl=en#gid=0

if you want to convert to kg just change the pound increments etc into the equivalent of kg


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*want to be big* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## want to be big (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry i thought this would be appropriate since most people recommend starting strength as a first program and this logbook makes it a lot easier to track lifts


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 22, 2011)

No problem, thanks for the info.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks... I love using spreadsheets to track my progress.


----------

